# Anyone from Sacramento, CA?



## Sentra Hybrid (May 9, 2002)

Anyone?

John


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hey, haven't been back there in a while but I lived there for a while. where you at?


----------



## Sentra Hybrid (May 9, 2002)

Actually I'm in Elk Grove. East Elk Grove.

John


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

don't tell me you went to Elk Grove High?


----------



## Sentra Hybrid (May 9, 2002)

No I didn't. Haven't been in High School since 1990. I bought my house there.

John


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

so you aren't from there originally then? well i'm in Irvine, my dad still lives there... i go up there sometime still.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

im not in Sac. but the Central Valley area  i'll be out at the Raceway in Sac next Saturday for the Grudge Night


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

Sac. Raceway may 18th. We have about 4-6 sentras going so far. Tell all your friends to come out. I dont want to here any "my car is slow so Im not gonna run stuff" Drag racing is fun even if you are running 20sec ETs. Plus 9 times out of ten there is someone slower than you that shows up.


----------



## Sentra Hybrid (May 9, 2002)

Heh heh, I'd like to come out but I'm prepping my car for the SE-R cup racing series. Right now its on jackstands with the suspension disassembled. Heh heh, its been a LONG time since I've raced at Sac Raceway. 1996 was the last year I ran there. It was fun while it lasted.

John


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

i'm in central cali and i'm looking for some nissan fanatic's to hang out with.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

1 time said:


> *i'm in central cali and i'm looking for some nissan fanatic's to hang out with. *


unless hanford is close to Irvine i'm too lazy (and no time)...


----------

